# RR: 132. Brahms: String Quartets op. 51



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Alban Berg Quartet	(1978)










2.	Emerson String Quartet	(2007)










3.	Tokyo String Quartet	(1984)










4.	Takács Quartet	(1988)










5.	Quartetto Italiano	(1971)










6.	Janáček Quartet	(1966)










7.	Amadeus Quartet	(1959)










8.	Cleveland Quartet	(1993)










9.	Juilliard String Quartet	(1993)










10.	New Budapest String Quartet	(1992)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Alban Berg Quartet	(1978)
2.	Emerson String Quartet	(2007)
3.	Tokyo String Quartet	(1984)
4.	Takács Quartet	(1988)
5.	Quartetto Italiano	(1971)
6.	Janáček Quartet	(1966)
7.	Amadeus Quartet	(1959)
8.	Cleveland Quartet	(1993)
9.	Juilliard String Quartet	(1993)
10.	New Budapest String Quartet	(1992)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

